# Finding CookOffs In Houston Area?



## bcrenshaw (Dec 31, 2006)

I have a coooking team and was wondering if anyone had any webs sites or any other ways to find cookoffs in the Houston area? Thanks in advance!

Brian
SWI Cookers!!!!!


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

check out www.*tgcbca*.org there are some other local area bbq association as well.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

http://www.lonestarbarbecue.com/2012-events/

http://www.ibcabbq.org/evnt2012/12cadispl.html

-Nick


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

TXGC and IBCA are the two main sancationing bodies around Houston. Lone Star I believe is mainly west and south of us , a good drive is usually involved. There are several more heck even Tiny on here puts on a couple. hats off to him, thats more work than cooking.....
I'll be cooking Hold em and Hit em next weekend if you care to come visit...
Jeff


----------



## RayAM2007 (Jun 29, 2008)

Houston Livestock Show & Rodeo (HLSR) subcommittees have more cookoffs than most any. The Metro Go Texan committees have many.
Just go to www.hlsr.com and look up these events, they go on all year.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

One of the best & biggest BBQ cookoffs is this weekend with spaces open for teams at the Hold'Em & Hit'Em Club's 25th Annual BBQ located at the Houston Farm & Ranch Club on Hwy 6 at Bear Creek.

For entry & information: www.hhclub.org

We still have a little room for the kids in the "Kids Que"!

We have 135 teams signed up and looking for more!


----------

